# Band saw Uses



## bigjoedo (Sep 26, 2007)

Hello,

Debating about buying a 14" band saw. What can you do with a band saw that you can't do with a scrolling saber saw? What are band saws uses? Thanks

Joe


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Resawing thick lumber................. turning small pieces of firewood into lumber..............


----------



## PK. (Nov 12, 2007)

There's a book titled The Bandsaw Handbook that I'd recommend you pick up and read through.

I have a 17" saw that I can do everything from scrolling to resawing on. It's the most used machine in the shop when I'm doing furniture. A 14" saw is a good size for most people, Delta or Grizzly are good choices as are several others.

Another good source is Iturra Designs. His catalogue is as good as most of the bandsaw books out there. I'm not sure if you have to be a professional shop to get his catalogue, but I'd check them out.


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

"turning small pieces of firewood into lumber.............."

Or in my case turning lumber into firewood!!!:laughing: My second saw was...well...not that great.:thumbdown: LOVE my Ridgid though!!!


----------



## Howard Ferstler (Sep 27, 2007)

bigjoedo said:


> Hello,
> 
> Debating about buying a 14" band saw. What can you do with a band saw that you can't do with a scrolling saber saw? What are band saws uses? Thanks
> 
> Joe


A band saw cuts through both thick and tin wood much more smoothly and quickly than a scroll saw. (Assuming it has been set up properly and maybe modified a bit. ) It is a much more "civilized" tool than a table saw, as well, with less noise and a much smaller chance of being injured when cutting. The only thing it cannot do that a scroll saw can do is cut inside circles.

I have a review of my Ridgid 14 incher in the tool review section of this web site.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## Kingfisher (Oct 14, 2007)

I've seen Iron wood but where do you get Tin wood:laughing:


----------



## JAWS (Nov 24, 2007)

Have you used a HITACHI Band Saw and what do you think of it?


----------

